# Npc's --> Dropps



## Elano (25. August 2006)

Es wäre sehr hilfreich wenn man bei npc's ---> dropps .Nach Dropp Warscheinlichkeit sortieren könnte. Wie früher bei Blasc.




Elano


----------



## Crowley (26. August 2006)

Das ging zwar in BLASC auch nicht, aber ist eigentlich ne gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elano (26. August 2006)

nich?  o.O ega gute idee is gute idee :top


----------

